# Knackered my Knee



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago I cleaned my car. It was only the next day I noticed my right knee getting really sore. It progressively got worse but started to feel a bit better by the next weekend. My wife got her new car last Saturday and I gave it a good detail. Maybe I shouldn't as I made my knee really bad again. I've struggled through this week and it's slowly getting better, but still quite bad, even a week later and having plenty of rest.

I don't think it's permanently damage, but it was definitely caused by kneeling on the ground and I have a propensity to always kneel with my right knee down. I know I'll have to change how I do the lower areas of cars now.

I have bought a couple of gardening pads, but is it worth using knee pads or any other suggestions to avoid this happening again?

Like I said I'm going to take it easy for a few weeks and lay off the detailing, but I'm cautious and worried for the future as I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you seen these work trousers Screwfix sell? I like those with the knee pads in.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kneeling pads are great or you can get the knee pads that slip over your trousers - not as good as the pads that slip into or are part of specific trousers, but for occasional use, work well. The gel ones although dearer are better.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My knees started playing up last year (combination of running, detailing, diy and old age!!) I got the strap on knee pads and love them, made such a difference. 

Back went last week so definitely old age creeping up on me!!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> My knees started playing up last year (combination of running, detailing, diy and old age!!) I got the strap on knee pads and love them, made such a difference.
> 
> Back went last week so definitely old age creeping up on me!!


Yes. I will get knee pads, thanks. I had an MRI scan for something the other month. When I went to get my results, the consultant told me I have developed arthritis in my lower back. Great - I think I'd rather not have known that, but it got me thinking and I'm trying to be ultra careful with my back too now. I'm only 53 too - flip, I'm falling to bits.:doublesho


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm a plumber so always on my knees for work. I cannot recommend getting knee pads enough.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> Yes. I will get knee pads, thanks. I had an MRI scan for something the other month. When I went to get my results, the consultant told me I have developed arthritis in my lower back. Great - I think I'd rather not have known that, but it got me thinking and I'm trying to be ultra careful with my back too now. I'm only 53 too - flip, I'm falling to bits.:doublesho


I'm only 48!! Chiropractor said I've strained a disc, hopefully will repair but can't help think my back will give me problems from now!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I'm 53 and have rugby-damaged knees. 

I also use knee pads, both slip in and strap on (sounds like a pron film). 

What also helps if I need to lie down to get under the sides of the car is my wife's yoga mat (4 hinged pieces of foam). Really helps the back. (She's not noticed yet:devil

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm 43. Knackered my right knee (miniscal tear/acl) and back (collapsed disc L5/S1) years back playing rugby (common thread lol) More recently had a miniscal tear repaired too. 

I haven't bought knee pads yet, but do use an old cushion, or an upturned lemonade crate (bottles removed obviously) to sit on when doing the lower parts of the car. 

Sounds like knee pads are the way to go. 

Cooks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/slim-s-kneeling-mat.html
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/slim-s-kneeling-mat-2970.html

Was looking at these the other day because I find kneeling for any length of time pretty sore (mostly due to old Tae Kwon Do and hiking / running injuries that seem to be coming back to haunt me  ) - anyone tried them?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought a mechanic's matt some years back cost me £17ish best detailing accessory investment i ever made it's about 4' x2' doubles up as a safe place to rest my rotary and orher machines.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well as the OP of this thread, I thought I'd update. My knee isn't really getting any better even with lots of rest. So a trip to the docs is probably required. However it's not that bad that I want it to affect my only real hobby - detailing.

So I bought some knee pads from B&Q, these http://www.diy.com/departments/site-hard-cap-kneepads/1470191_BQ.prd. I've also got a couple of low stools in the garage, so I placed one of each side of the car when I gave my A7 a maintenace wash today.

I took my time and wore an elastic bandage over my knee and the knee pads over my pants. I looked like Robocop lol. Anyway it took about 2.5 hours this morning and my knee held up fine, I even managed to mow the lawn afterwards. Using the stools I didn't have kneel at all, and I wished I'd used these before for the lower areas and wheels.

All in all a success, and I feel relieved that I can carry on detailing. But I'm being much more careful now, going slower and being extra cautious. In the past I would've done my wife's car after mine, but today I only did the one and I'll tackle hers later in the week.

As I type this my knee is no worse - phew :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've dislocated both of my knees - left knee 3 times and right knee once - football. Hence, I don't play football anymore. 

However, these injuries have left me with knackered knees and I too know about it when I've had a day detailing. I have knee pads but will consider getting those trousers with the pads sewn in. 

I guess it's just an 'occupational hazard' when it comes to this hobby. Hopefully the doctor can help and it's nothing more than over use, straining etc.... and hopefully the knee pads are the way forward for you.


----------

